# Is he a Vizsla



## Stevehf2 (Mar 29, 2015)

I bought a Vizsla pup yesterday and saw the mother but today we found out he should have a pink nose not dark brown!
Is he a Vizsla still?


----------



## Stevehf2 (Mar 29, 2015)

Pic attached


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

how old is he?, his nose does look dark, what colour are his eyes?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nose looks a little dark, unless he's rubbed it on something. Hard to tell the eye coloring from the pictures.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like a vizsla x lab


----------



## Stevehf2 (Mar 29, 2015)

9 weeks, eyes are light brown and dark in the middle.
He's the right Vizsla colour as was the mum.

He was kept in an outside shed with no windows so total darkness too


----------



## Stevehf2 (Mar 29, 2015)

This was advert pic


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sounds dubious to me, even the price is very low for a full viz


----------



## Stevehf2 (Mar 29, 2015)

He's not registered with the UK Kennel club that's why they sell for less.

It's pink on the top and has like a pink stripe patch on it


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I would say he is a mix of something but not sure what. A pure bred V has a nose that matches the rest of it... "Nose: The nose of the Vizsla will always have a reddish color that blends with the coat color. A black, brown or any other color nose is an indication of another breed, or at least not a purebred Vizsla" from purebredpups.org. He still is a good looking pup and if his mom is a V then you will still have one awesome dog!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Stevehf2 said:


> _*He's not registered with the UK Kennel club that's why they sell for less.*_
> 
> It's pink on the top and has like a pink stripe patch on it


not for that much less though, that's less than half price, typical prices for a registered pup here in UK are between £800 and £1000. Did you contact the seller direct or is the mobile number for a third party?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Stevehf2 said:


> He's not registered with the UK Kennel club that's why they sell for less.
> 
> It's pink on the top and has like a pink stripe patch on it


If someone has quality registered purebred vizslas, they are not going to sell them cheap with no papers.
Cheap, and no papers should have been the first indicator of the type of person you were dealing with.

This was the next one


> kept in an outside shed with no windows so total darkness too


People like that prey on uninformed persons wanting to purchase a puppy.
A lot of research into the breed, and breeder should be done before you see the puppies.. 
Because once we see these cute puppies, all reason goes out the window.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He's an adorable puppy, and I hope you have many happy years together!!  Other than the nose color, he does look like a Vizsla to me. Maybe he has, somewhere in his lineage, a Redbone Coonhound. If you look at Google Images, you'll see that they look a lot like Vizslas, but with a darker nose.


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

He may not be a full Vizsla but he sure is cute. What ever he is I wouldn't so no to that adorable little face. Hope he brings you lots of happiness and fun times. Even if he has the tiniest bit of V in him then you've got yourself a wonderful doggy no matter what! 

Shame on the seller for being so cruel and deceitful to unsuspecting buyers and beautiful dogs


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

If your concerned about the conditions you can always report them anonymously here.

https://www.rspca.org.uk/utilities/contactus/reportcruelty

If your not and i'm reading into this all wrong please ignore my post. :-X

Dont worry about it not being a full V he looks great.


----------



## killmodell (Nov 10, 2014)

He looks so cute!

You may actually have a wonderful dog on your hands as you may very well get the best of both worlds in one dog!

And remember, it's not 'mut' anymore ... it's 'designer dog' 

Good luck I know you will love the heck out of him !!


----------

